# New ground up tritoon build



## Mrtoler

I finally sold my pontoon a couple weeks ago so now I get to build my dream boat. I found a chassis that fit the bill and I bought a new trailer, I'll pick up the trailer Saturday and start the 1,100 mile trip to Indiana Sunday morning so I should have my new boat chassis here next week...

Specs on new boat, 27'-6" total length with an 8-1/2' beam. Tritoon with the trifecta package, 51gal. Fuel tank huge ski locker with bilge, 300hp transom and lifting strakes... I plan on powering this boat with a 300 verado pro. This same hull and engine combo does 48 mph and my setup will be a few hundred pounds lighter plus I'll be running a jackplate so hopefully I will see 50 mph!

I'm going to have a fishing friendly seating layout but also have nice comfy couches, I plan in a big baitwell midship along with small ones on the bow and stern, it should be a really nice boat when I'm done, I learned a lot on my last pontoon build so I know exactly what I'm wanting to accomplish.

This build will take a year or two to complete because I start the police academy this month and that will consume almost all of my free time... Here is a couple pics of the chassis


----------



## OldManOwen

WOW 50 MPH on a pontoon? That sounds like a blast! Looking forward to the build!


Nathan M Owen
SSGT USMC RET

Katie Couric while interviewing a Marine Sniper, asked:
"What do you feel when you shoot a terrorist?"
The Marine shrugged and replied: "Recoil."


----------



## bjmillet

Awesome. We can add this to the SS X3 / Dargel Kat challenge!! "On the Tritoon"


----------



## ReelWork

Is that a Bennington tritoon? Very nice whatever it is... 

Looking forward to,the build.


----------



## Mrtoler

Thanks guys, this is a southbay entertainer hull and it has the trifecta package with the big skiwell and built in fuel tank.


----------



## t-tung

*Fuel for your fire...*


----------



## whistlingdixie

t-tung said:


>


I would love to be able to pull beside a SCB, bullet, Allison, etc etc and put it to them in a pontoon lol.


----------



## t-tung

Then Eric puts twins on his 25 and it's back to the drawing board lol


----------



## Mrtoler

Auctually the boat in the video has the same hull as the one I'm buying, of course his is highly modified to hold 900hp. The owner of that boat is brad Rowland, he just set the new record a few months ago with 114mph in that boat..pretty sick. The guy I'm buying my boat from has a southbay hull setup for twin 300's for sale but it's outta my price range considering it'll take two $20,000 v-rods to power it!


----------



## Mrtoler

Picked up my new trailer tonight and I'm heading out on the 2,300 mile round trip early tomorrow to pick up the new boat!


----------



## OldManOwen

Drive safe and be sure and post up new pic's!



Nathan M Owen
SSGT USMC RET

Katie Couric while interviewing a Marine Sniper, asked:
"What do you feel when you shoot a terrorist?"
The Marine shrugged and replied: "Recoil."


----------



## Mrtoler

Thanks, will do!!


----------



## cva34

Looking GOOD!!!


----------



## Mrtoler

Here's some pics of the boat right after we loaded it on the trailer, in Indiana



















Here she is at home



















Carpet will be removed but I'm keeping the teak



















Business end


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sweet! You will get a lot better gas mileage without the top parts on it! This is going to be a cool project.


----------



## Mrtoler

Hey skeeter, I was hoping you'd have an extra spot for me in the Freeport to rockport run next year? I think I'll be able to keep up with y'all in this boat!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Just call the lighthouse in and you should be good to go! I don't think you will have any issues keeping up!


----------



## BBQFISH

That is cool. Will you have to modify the transom for the 300hp?


----------



## Mrtoler

Nope, the southbay 925 with trifecta package is rated at 300hp


----------



## Mrtoler

Well since I sold my other boat I've got some cash to make a decent start on this boat. I've already started ordering stuff for this boat and as soon as it arrives the work will start... I'm just trying to get the priority things now that I have to have to be able to run the boat, the furniture will be bought in a couple stages most likely. Here is some of the parts I have on order

Here's the console










Side console



















Galley



















Spot for trashcan










Probably gonna do the whole boat in this vinyl










I got these small baitwells to go in the port and starboard bow in the corners


----------



## Mrtoler

Well scratch the galley, the guy I ordered it from hadn't updated his page and it was already gone. I want to get the console, side console, and galley molded together and built on the riser box. Im gonna go see George to get a quote on doing this when I get my parts in. I got the carpet and vinyl pulled up and got to get the deck sanded and ready for the new teak flooring


----------



## txteltech

Mrtoler said:


> Hey skeeter, I was hoping you'd have an extra spot for me in the Freeport to rockport run next year? I think I'll be able to keep up with y'all in this boat!


Will this tri **** be ready in august for this years LOR ?
Awesome find I wish u success with the build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrtoler

It will proably be useable but not finished.... Sadly my school is gonna interfere with the lor so I'll have to go next year!


----------



## Mrtoler

Found a local guy that does aluminum polishing. I hired him to go ahead and polish my boat out heres a couple pics so far, hes still going to go over it again with another grade so they will get even better than this!!


----------



## JamesAggie

Lookin good so far!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Like a mirror

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## yellowskeeter

You better hurry if you are going to make LOR!


----------



## Mrtoler

I won't make it, my school is going to get in the way I start the police academy in 2 weeks


----------



## Mrtoler

Got my boat back today from the detail guy, it looks awesome.. The cool thing was, we stopped by a fast food place on the way home. I stayed in the truck while my wife ran in and got us some food, she said this guy about knocked her down trying to get outside to look at my boat as I pulled away.. I parked around the side by the drive through and I could see people in there cars looking and pointing at the boat, about 10 of them went out of the way to come drive by the boat and take pictures. It was pretty cool! Here is a couple pics I took, I'll get some better ones after I get it cleaned up and sealed with sharkhide.




























I also finally received my console today, after being sent the wrong one, sending it back, getting this one shipped only for it to be lost by the freight company... It's been frustrating but I finally have it. There won't be any gauges in this console, since I'm going with a verado I'm going to use the smartcraft 7" vessel view display... I'll get the fiberglass I use to fill in the holes that are there now, it should look awesome!










Here's how the side console will be positioned by the console. These will be fiberglassed together and will also have a riser box built under them


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sweeeet

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Mrtoler

Thanks smack!


----------



## gater

*Boat*

Very cool, can't wait to see the finished product on this bad boy,
Keep the pictures coming.

Out of curiosity, what did that guy use to polish the aluminum.

Gater


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mrtoler said:


> Thanks smack!


That thing is going to haul!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Mrtoler

gater said:


> Very cool, can't wait to see the finished product on this bad boy,
> Keep the pictures coming.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what did that guy use to polish the aluminum.
> 
> Gater


Thanks will do! I think the polish he used is called tripoli or something like that, it looks like big clay bars and he runs the polisher and touches the bars to the buffing pad to apply it.. He uses several different bars cutting and finishing, all in all it works..lol...he also does gel coat and according to him that's his speciality, if anybody wants his contact number just pm me!


----------



## cva34

Mrtoler said:


> I won't make it, my school is going to get in the way I start the police academy in 2 weeks


You got priorities in order..School first it will pay off in long run...Best of luck at PA ....As for your Project its really coming along..LOOKing Great!THX for all pic and updates..We'll be waiting..Mirro/Sweeet/F I N E/Awsome


----------



## txteltech

Great job on getting those polished, gonna be a bad ares boat when it's done!!!


----------



## Bocephus

That is gonna be one bad arse tritoon!

I want to see a video of it going 50 + !!!!!....I have been subscrided to this thread since you started it !

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrtoler

Thanks fellas, I'm glad this boat is getting some attention! I'll for sure get a video when it's running, better yet I'll take Yale for a test ride!


----------



## Kickin'Bass

I sent you a PM asking about getting your polishing guys #, id like to get my bass boat done. Thanks


----------



## Mrtoler

Sorry, been busy with school! PM sent.


----------



## Mrtoler

I haven't updated this in a while but honestly it's because I haven't done much. I did get the floor sanded and installed the new teak/vinyl flooring, other than that I've just been taking measurements and trying to get someone lined up to build my rails with no luck. Other than that I've just been dreaming.


----------



## pipeliner345

That's gonna be a very slick ride. Are you really set on that verado? The new evinrude G2 300 would look awesome on that with equal or better performance. Either one will do the trick. You might research that g2. Very impressive. Good luck and keep us posted on your progress. 

Sent from my SM-P905V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrtoler

Thanks, ya I'm pretty set on the verado! There's just something about them that I can't shake, Im not a fan of the looks of the new g2 maybe they will grow on me before I pull the trigger but idk. I have read some impressive reviews on them though.


----------



## Mrtoler

I've built two boats since I last updated this so I figured I do a lil update since work is about to start back up on this boat. I salvaged som roto molded seat bases from another boat and I'm going to recover them for this build... I also bought a galley, it's got a sink and a spot for a built in magma BBQ grill, here's some pics.


----------



## Mrtoler

I'm going to get some fiberglass work done on this boat, I'm going to get som sporty nose cones built on the front that will have intrageted bait wells rod and cup holders and storage underneath.... Also getting some work done to the console along with a riser box under the helm, followed by matching paint on all the parts....here's an example of the nose cones.










I ordered my captains seat the other day and as soon as it arrives I'll be able to get the exact measurements I need to send the boat to the fiberglass guy.










I'm going to try and make time to go to the metal shop this week to buy my material to build the rails, so I can get them layed out and cut to size for the welder.....should make some good progress this month!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Did you put the 300 on it?


----------



## Mrtoler

Not yet, I wish it was rated for more I'd hang the new 400 on it!


----------



## cincinnati_kid

Love the build. Im looking to build something similar but with an I/O. Trying to decide if I should start from scratch or build off an existing base like you. I joined this forum just to respond and follow this thread. Keep up the updates.


----------



## Mrtoler

Finally I've got rails, well almost! My uncle in Arkansas owns a welding company and he had them built for me exactly how I wanted.. Two Bi folding gates in the stern to open up out of the way, like the Premier castaway has. Even had them powder coated. They are 1-1/4" square tubing. He also cut some 3/32" aluminum plate on for me to use as skin. I'm going to have the plate wrapped in vinyl graphics inside and out along with Sea Dek colming bolsters around the top of the inside of the rails... Should look pretty slick, and be one of a kind. There are no rails on the bow, I'm having some fiberglass nose cones built to give it a sportier look. After the nose cones are built my uncle is going to build me a custom front gate out of stainless tubing with the boat name cut out in the center by a water jet... Pics!







This is the stern with the two bi folding gates



Powder coating


----------



## Bocephus

Glad to see you making progress, I was wondering what happened !


----------



## Mrtoler

Now that I figured out how to post pics without photo bucket here's an update. The layout has changed a thousand times, but I finally have all my furniture on the boat and all the rails built. I have to have the bow rails and stern rails powder coated to match the rest of the rails. I have all the aluminum plate I'm useing to skin the rails, and the vinyl I'm useing to wrap the inside of the rails. Also have about 90% of my accessory wiring harness built. It's getting close to coming together and will look like a boat in the near future.


----------



## Mrtoler

Pics


----------



## Mrtoler

Now that I figured out how to post pics without photo bucket here's an update. The layout has changed a thousand times, but I finally have all my furniture on the boat and all the rails built. I have to have the bow rails and stern rails powder coated to match the rest of the rails. I have all the aluminum plate I'm useing to skin the rails, and the vinyl I'm useing to wrap the inside of the rails. Also have about 90% of my accessory wiring harness built. It's getting close to coming together and will look like a boat in the near future.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

That's looking great. I'm impressed.


----------



## Mrtoler

Definitely made some major progress since the last time I posted so here’s an update. All metal for the rails are powder coated and installed. The custom wrap has been installed by mobile graphics, and I had him print extra so we could wrap the inside to match. Had a 150xr6 on it first, it ran 31mph. Bought a jack plate, power steering and a 200xri and it runs 38-40. I have a verado 350 on hold now. Hopefully I’ll have it in a few weeks.


----------



## Mrtoler

Here’s the graphics we installed on the inside. We just plasti dipped the top because I have some panels made to cover the top sections and seadek bolsters will be added to that.


----------



## Mrtoler

Made some more progress since the last post. My new Engelton came in and I had it installed (what a nightmare, I’ll never use that shop again) and finally got to experience the engine I’ve been dreaming about for 10years. The boat will run 40-43mph with 7-10 ppl on it which is absolutely amazing to me. With a super light load, 10gal of fuel and two adults, it’s ran 49.8. I’m still working on getting the engine height right, and playing with the jack plate. I wanna start messing with props also. I still need to install the aluminum sheeting on the bottom of the boat (underskinning) it’s been very common to add 5mph to pontoons by doing this. Gotta finish some more minior wiring before I do the underskinning tho. Loving this motor so far, it amazes me every time I fire it up.


----------

